# Pull or Push stroke saw?



## ironhead

I am looking to buy a hand saw to do rustic WWing and need some opinions. I am wanting to have a relatively smooth cutting saw thats easy to control. So I ask push stroke or pull stroke. Whick one and why.


----------



## GeorgeC

Absolutely a pull saw!!!

I was never able to even cut a straight line with a standard push American saw. I finally learned about Japanese saws (I was stationed on Okinawa) and fell in love with them. Much more control of the stroke. They are also usually made of much thinner material because they do not have to take the stress of the push stroke. 

If you just want to give one a try you can usually find a reasonably good one inexpensively. Say 20 or 25 dollars.

George


----------



## steve mackay

As in all things . . . right tool for the job. After discovering Japanese saws I now wonder how I lived without it ! That said, I've got a pretty full range of old Disstons I've retsored and use regularly. Each one has its use and makes the job easier. I wouldn't try to use a Japanese pull saw to chop up 2x12s nor would I cut dovetails with my Disston panel saw. Plus . . . more saws make me smarter and better looking !


----------



## BHOFM

I bought a Japanese pull saw at Harbor Freight and
it is the best $10 I ever spent.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39273


----------



## Daren

steve mackay said:


> Plus . . . more saws make me smarter and better looking !


:laughing:, quote of the day. I gotta get more saws for sure.


----------



## Admiral

There are all sorts of "pull" saws out there, some for ripping, some for crosscutting, some for fine work; funny, just like "western" saws...

Most people have not really used a well tuned and sharpened western hand saw. They get a japanese saw and say "wow" these cut really well. True, but not all that much better, if at all, than a sharp Disston D8 or a Disston 4 back saw. That being said, I have both types, and as someone pointed out above, depending on what you want to do, there's a saw that is optimal.


----------



## ironhead

Cool. Thanks for the input guy's

Ironhead


----------



## Terry Beeson

steve mackay said:


> ...Plus . . . more saws make me smarter and better looking !


I totally agree, Daren.... quote of the DAY!! Maybe the MONTH!! :laughing: :thumbsup:

Seems akin to that song about "She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy..." :scooter:

As for the saw issue... I can't add anything except my dittos to the Japanese saw comments.


----------



## lucky jason

I recommend you to buy a pull saw, Pull saw can stay under the tension while you are pulling the saw, so the blades of the pull saws are very much thinner than push version. One of the repersentive is Japanese handsaws. No doubt, since the blade is very thin, you have to saw with great care, but the finish of your work will convince you taht it is worth to saw cautiously. Try a Z-saw, that will never let you down.


----------



## KevinK

Hi

You may find using a pull saw, which is easier to cut may be a challenge to keep a straight line, if you are doing long cuts. You may want to check out this hand saw system at Bridgecity Tools. Pricey but really cool and very clever idea, and I believe it uses a japanese saw. It is called the jointmaker pro.

www.bridgecitytools.com

Good Luck
Kevin


----------



## lucky jason

Hi Kevink 
I just checked the Website, and found several pieces Japanese handsaws. But they are too expensive. Are they handcrafted saws? last year, I traveled to London, and met many people who use Japanese handsaws, but very few of them used such expensive one. If your aim is just cutting straight line, then I recommended you to use a Saw guide. Z-saw also produces a series saw guides, Why don't you go to DIY center to find saw guide set (including handsaw) with much more reasonal price.I bet you will find they are awesome.

All the best

Lucky


----------



## KevinK

Hi Lucky Jason

I am a little confused by your comment to me, as I was not suggesting anyone purchase the jointmaker pro, I was just pointing out a system that uses a japanese saw blade to make the cuts you desire at any angle, it is quiet, expensive, (but certainly would appeal to certain people i.e. handicapped, people who live in an appartment) minimal saw dust, and just plane cool to see. I just thought the jointmaker pro, (not the japanese saws) was a clever idea, I agree Bridgecity Tools do make expensive (handmade) tools and are not for everyone. However, it the jointmaker pro does an amazing fine and accurate cut, and one should be aware of what is out there. Finally I am not in need of purchasing a saw guide, I was just pointing out that a japanese blade is not as stiff as a western blade and may be more difficult to cut a straight line if that is what is required.

Good Luck


----------

